

Vitamins & Painkillers: a contrary view - emmett
http://eshear.posterous.com/vitamins-painkillers-and-happiness

======
dalke
The author claims Lipitor is a vitamin, and complains that Lipitor is left out
of the market size for vitamins.

Lipitor is of course _not_ a vitamin. It's a statin. Vitamins are determined
based on what's essential for an organism. It's a bit tricky since the body's
own reserves of some vitamins can last for months, but as I recall, the
determination of what's essential included observations of people nourished by
IVs (and hence all nutrients could be traced).

------
mcav
Somewhat related: I've always been under the impression that vitamins are a
scam. Is it actually helpful to take a multivitamin? Are there specific
single-ingredient vitamins that one should be taking that have proven
beneficial? I look at the vitamin aisle in the grocery store and can't help
but make comparisons to all of the other scammy/fad health trends.

~~~
draggnar
Exactly - I never buy vitamins because i'm under the impression that i have
enough vitamins in my food. The body can only process so many vitamins an
hour, and you get no benefit from having extra vitamins that pass through your
system.

Have you seen the movie limitless? Make some pills that augment my abilities
:)

